# EV-List-News posts for 20210510 through 20210516



## brucedp5 (Jan 10, 2021)

% Click on linked-text below to read %

groups.google.com/g/evln/c/B4SRJRSI0OQ




__





50 NYC Tesla-Y taxis> Revel rideshare +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/a77SRRXxOdM




__





hmc launching 3 .jp e-scooters by 2024 +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/HCZzRTHhfTc




__





fmc F-150 Lightning e-truck> not 1990s performance F-150 ice







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/O6xVEjgx-QU




__





Anode-free Na battery> no dendrites, no finger-like structures +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/CRNJr43EhUo




__





Silent Yachts .au e-boats +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/dZyzNvI7c-k




__





?Old EV cells safer? +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/ZTkVPMOstdU




__





$60k Lyriq EV> September production +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/yTS9K8GPbxI




__





Aud66k Mazda MX-30 35kWh .jp EV for .au market r:200km +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/nUT3rDD9q3U




__





Cybertruck vs e-Hummer> ?Bringing a knife to a gunfight?







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/LE3R6g6ld9o




__





BYD .cn refuse e-trucks hit ID roads +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/hD9UBDOJ4Ug




__





EVs with Glass Roofs crack &break +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/IDFj-e0vr2w




__





Women want EV-info that reaches their interests &priorities +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/l5oEO-DMXXE




__





benelli.com Dong .cn,.it e-scooter targeting Asian sale$







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/YVoAs_IxFAc




__





Freightliner semi e-trucks> Sacramento-CA pilot project r:250mi +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/Xs7QeWRa5Hc




__





fmc 2022 E-Transit e-van co$t +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/8TlWLWNyDCM




__





Tesla-S Long Range Plus 103kWh EV r:[email protected] +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/yRqNE1ZQlVk




__





Uber,Arrival create an EV fleet +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/zdNpMly0Fes




__





Fat-tyred e-bike with sidecar +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/MVM_PIfJo5w




__





Candela C-7 hydrofoil e-boat r:50mi ts:22knots +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/t_PMETFIdfs




__





Tesla’s EV App isn't as preferred +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/lqi1ENlqiqo




__





NHRA racing added EV classes +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/dTW3t4wHOtQ




__





GM Silverado e-truck to be built in MI +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/xdURC2VHmO8




__





Boeing,Wisk to operate e-VTOL air taxis in .us







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/9I1zLnRll_E




__





Tesla-3 EV rainy collision-preventing-brakes kills .cn rumors +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/qzglhr0rrtY




__





Silicon_Valley-CA e-buses for to/from work commute +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/Cl4jQP6pGtQ




__





EVjobs> Tesla hiring NV Semi e-truck service technicians +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/HRNSpsoM58g




__





USAF e-vtol airworthiness-testing







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/hZtjPhFRcJA




__





GM Bolt EV pack fires Figured-Out +







groups.google.com








For previous EV List News posts, click on linked-text in:

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210503-through-20210509.204928/
EV-List-News posts for 20210503 through 20210509

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210426-through-20210502.204899/
EV-List-News posts for 20210426 through 20210502

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210419-through-20210425.204857/
EV-List-News posts for 20210419 through 20210425

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210412-through-20210418.204830/
EV-List-News posts for 20210412 through 20210418

diyelectriccar.com/forums/ev-news.6/
+ more


EV List News (EVLN) posts on the evdl.org
electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=%22EV-newswire+posts+for%22&sort=date

2020-2018 EVLN posts on the evdl.org
electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=%22EVLN%3A+%22+-bruce&days=0&sort=date

2017-2014 EVLN posts on the evdl.org
electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-f4672567.html

2012-2011 EVLN posts on diyelectriccar.com
diyelectriccar.com/forums/evdl-list.15/

2010-1990 (lost from internet)


{brucedp.neocities.org}


% Statement: groups.google.com/g/evln is a read-only
group used to archive of my EV List News (EVLN) posts 
which allow public viewing without having to login. 
I've promoted EVs for 30+yrs by providing these EV 
newswire posts as a free service. I am not a business.
I do not make money providing these. Enjoy 
%


----------

